# Walden's Coffeehouse



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

The coffee-crazy place to be in the biggest little city, Reno, Nevada. Papa and son duo, Mark and Joey Trujillo (big and lil' Tri!), along with their lovely staff, brew up those sweet and seductive Barefoot beans for your enjoyment.

Great, relaxing atmosphere in this former ranchhouse in West Reno, where the setting is great for families on a Sunday mornin' or students studyin' hard for those college exams all week long! Truly, a welcoming place for all.

Along with that wonderful Barefoot coffee a la Walden's, we offer a hefty breakfast and lunch menu with lots of goodies. Pastries and snacks too! Even ice cream!

Mon-Sat 6-7

Sun 7-5

Check it!

More...


----------

